# He comprado el monitor hace 1 mes y salen rayas



## beticista (Sep 29, 2006)

Así es. Es un samsung tft-lcd. A la semana ya saíó la primera raya; a los pocos días de sto apareció otra, y así hasta 4. Son rayas verticales fijas, finas, de colores blanca, amarilla, verde y rosa fuerte, separadas entre sí a distancia escasa pero irregular. Cada día va saliendo una nueva. No sé si debo llevar la pantalla con la garantía al centro comercial donde la compré con el PC, o si existe algún modo para solucionarlo sin tener que transportar el monitor. Si es así esto último, a ver si alguien me echa un cable, y que me lo explique a modo de esquema de pasos, ya que de informática y electrónica estoy pegao. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Leonardo Dávila (Oct 16, 2006)

Hola Amigo...

Creo que debes de hacer uso de la garantía del monitor, las rayas vertivales puede tener varias causas y todas son físicas, o un componente en mal estado o una soldadura fría, lo más probable es que sigan saliendo hasta que se dañe definitivamente. Creo que te será mejor hacer uso de la garantía que te da el vendedor, será más económico que llevarlo a un taller a repararlo. De todas formas si en un més dio problemas, puede que el monitor no esté en buen estado del todo.

Chao.. y buena suerte.

 LEONARDO


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 17, 2006)

En muy portatil del año capapum tambien salen una raya vertical y segun como queda la imagen deformada, apretando a los lados se arregla, con eso te digo que es una mala conexion interna de la LCD.

Ni lo toques, yo lo hago porque no tengo nada que perder ya que es P a 100Mhz.

Ve a la tienda y lo entregas por la garantia y no te compliques la vida, que lo haga el fabricante.


Siempre que se compra algo es importante fijarse en la caja y guardarlo todo durante un mes incluido bolsas, cartores...todo esto agiliza  el proceso de devolucion


----------

